# Phenom II X4 955 Inches Toward April 20 Launch



## btarunr (Apr 16, 2009)

AMD is attempting to set its record straight with the Phenom II series of 45 nm desktop processors. The company had started off its Dragon desktop platform with the introduction of its flagship CPU, the Phenom II X4 940. This processor however, is not compliant with the AM3 socket, and will not support DDR3 memory, unless an AM3 socket motherboard can provide DDR2 memory support. Come April 20, and AMD will have released its newest processor: Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition. Based on the 45 nm Deneb core, this processor supports AM3 socket motherboards, and DDR3 memory. It features a core clock speed of 3.20 GHz (16.0 x 200 MHz), 512 KB of L2 cache per core, and 6 MB of L3 cache. It is overclocker-friendly thanks to its unlocked bus multiplier, and the "massive headroom" AMD has been brandishing lately. 

One of our sources from Hong Kong was able to make an early-purchase this processor in its retail "processor in a box" (PIB) package (marked with the OPN HDZ955FBGIBOX), from the Golden Computer Parts Center, who took a few snaps of the package. It could be bought for around HKD 2170 (US $280). 



 

 

 




This tells us a bit about what its global pricing and market placement could look like. A conservative estimate would put this processor at the US $250~275 range. This, bundled with its low platform costs, and the ability to run on existing AM2+ and new AM3 motherboards, could make this processor a competitive alternative to some of the higher Intel Core 2 Quad-based platforms. 

On the motherboards front, both AMD and NVIDIA have AM3-DDR3 certified platforms ready. AMD has DDR3 motherboards based on most of its 7-series chipsets, while NVIDIA is providing nForce 750a SLI and the new nForce 980a SLI. Motherboard vendors are looking to keep target prices of their high-end motherboards under the $250 mark, as DDR3 memory has already seen a downslide in prices in the recent times. Phenom II X4 955 might be accompanied by Phenom II X4 945, though we are not sure if this carries the Black Edition branding, thus being a possible successor to the Phenom II X4 920. April 20 is the day to wait for, if you are in the market for a new machine, or simply looking to upgrade.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## HolyCow02 (Apr 16, 2009)

SWEEET! Can't wait for this. This is what i have wanted, and if that price is true, holy hell I am buying one right away. AM3 build HERE I COME!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice. I just wish more people were running 4.0GHz 24/7 on air like AMD claimed was possible.


----------



## hooj (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeeoooooossshh !!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 16, 2009)

Will be interesting to see exactly how much better this clocks than a 940. I mean my 720 seems to be holding up to 940 clocks and even the guys who unlocked the 4th cores seems to be up there too.


----------



## techie81 (Apr 16, 2009)

Anyone want to buy my 9950?


----------



## suraswami (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice!

so the existing AM3 procs will have a price cut?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 16, 2009)

Hell yeah. Get me some spare cash and Ill grab one of these and a new mobo and memory


----------



## btarunr (Apr 16, 2009)

suraswami said:


> so the existing AM3 procs will have a price cut?



Later down the line if 955 gets a cut, it just may take the entire lineup with it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2009)

> from the Golden Computer Parts Center


 my regular stomping grounds while i was there!!! Its an awesome place!!!! theres like 2-3 floors of nothing but components, consumerbles & peripherals - then downstairs you got all the the console/games & IT bookstores stores

its a fucking Aladins cave of hightech goodness 


Hopefully I will be going back to H.K later this year!! & thats definitely a place where i will cruise around for like a whole week dribbling over all the displayed goods.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 16, 2009)

btarunr said:


> Later down the line if 955 gets a cut, it just may take the entire lineup with it.



thanks.

still $250 for a proc is expensive in my books and never bought a proc over $150.  X2 3800 S939 was the one that I bought for $150 and sold it for $30 after 1.5 yrs.

oh well I wish I will buy someday.


----------



## Pete1burn (Apr 16, 2009)

I am drooling a little bit.


----------



## effex (Apr 16, 2009)

techie81 said:


> Anyone want to buy my 9950?




lol, I have a 9500 and have been waiting a long time for something worthwhile to upgrade

I cant wait!!!


----------



## btarunr (Apr 16, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> its a fucking Aladins cave of hightech goodness



You mean Ali Baba's cave.

Oh good, the first nForce 980a board is on newegg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131383


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 16, 2009)

Cool, hopefully they overclock well.  Though I'm worried the gimp DDR3 controller will go unstable real fast, limitting overclocks...


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 16, 2009)

suraswami said:


> thanks.
> 
> still $250 for a proc is expensive in my books and never bought a proc over $150.  X2 3800 S939 was the one that I bought for $150 and sold it for $30 after 1.5 yrs.
> 
> oh well I wish I will buy someday.


$250 us not expensive, my QX9650 that was $1000.00 was expensive.....


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 16, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> $250 us not expensive, my QX9650 that was $1000.00 was expensive.....



Indeed, crazy expensive and I thought $350 for my Q6600 was expensive.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 16, 2009)

GD70 I'm waiting on you! You will do over 5Ghz when you get here! You Will do it my precious with 955!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 16, 2009)

Fap, Fap, Fap, Fap....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2009)

btarunr said:


> You mean Ali Baba's cave.
> 
> Oh good, the first nForce 980a board is on newegg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131383



you say po-tah-to, i say pot-a-to. It was still Aladins Cave ¬_¬


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 16, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you say po-tah-to, i say pot-a-to. It was still Aladins Cave ¬_¬



I say pa-ta-ter.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 16, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> $250 us not expensive, my QX9650 that was $1000.00 was expensive.....



I said expensive in my books and its absolute waste of money and crime spending $1000 on a cpu that too on a Intel


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 16, 2009)

Well I don't really game I only benchmark. So in my book it was not a crime because it really helped with my scores.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 16, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Well I don't really game I only benchmark. So in my book it was not a crime because it really helped with my scores.



Ya know not gaming with such an awesome CPU is like DD tits on a nun. A waste.


----------



## r9 (Apr 16, 2009)

It is understandable that AM3 cpu is 3.2GHz and not 3.0 because it will be to obvious how little ddr3 bring compared to ddr2.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 16, 2009)

That'll be one hell of a system, WOW!
I have a feeling AMD are really sorting what they're doing out now.
Let's hope AMD can give intel a sound thrashing in the price/performance ratio,


----------



## chaotic_uk (Apr 16, 2009)

shoot why did i buy the 720BE , i should have waited lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2009)

Jesus kills a kitten everytime someone builds a monster rig & says its only for benchmarking.

I have nothing against benchmarks - it provides a platform for us to build & compare our systems against.

but throwing so much money on a on farrari then only using it to drive to the local newsagents for the morning papers & back is a bit retarded.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 16, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ya know not gaming with such an awesome CPU is like DD tits on a nun. A waste.



hahaa, so true!


----------



## btarunr (Apr 16, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but throwing so much money on a on farrari then only using it to drive to the local newsagents for the morning papers & back is a bit retarded.



There do exist people who buy the Lamboghinis, the Porsches, and other exotics for sole purpose of racing. Same with some people who build PCs with $1000 CPUs, two to three $500 video cards, etc. benchmarking == racing.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2009)

& sorry for tripple post - I think TPU just got torpedoed


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 16, 2009)

Freedom triple post, lol.




r9 said:


> It is understandable that AM3 cpu is 3.2GHz and not 3.0 because it will be to obvious how little ddr3 bring compared to ddr2.



It's not that DDR3 is no gain on the AMD platform, it's that when it's running in Dual Channel it's not much of a gain. If they bumped up to Triple Channel it would make the upgrade worth it, or Quad Channel :O



btarunr said:


> There do exist people who buy the Lamboghinis, the Porsches, and other exotics for sole purpose of racing. Same with some people who build PCs with $1000 CPUs, two to three $500 video cards, etc. benchmarking == racing.



That is completely different. Mostly because car parts don't rotate to uselessness in a span of 5 years. And because cars accumulate miles and since their usefullness is dependant on their mileage (more parts break the more mileage) especially when they are beat on for only racing. Keeping the mileage down is the best bet. Also the fact that gaming is the real benchmark, gaming isn't easy on comps if you have the settings all the way up where as daily driving is easy on a sports car and a waste since you'd be gettign worse gas mileage, busting your ass from racing suspension, have no backseat, and no storage space.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 16, 2009)

There will be more gain from DDR3 on AMD because the memory controller is on the CPU

UNLIKE 775 INTEL CPU which is on the board. DDR2 was the same almost because of that issue.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 16, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> That is completely different. Mostly because car parts don't rotate to uselessness in a span of 5 years. And because cars accumulate miles and since their usefullness is dependant on their mileage (more parts break the more mileage) especially when they are beat on for only racing. Keeping the mileage down is the best bet. Also the fact that gaming is the real benchmark, gaming isn't easy on comps if you have the settings all the way up where as daily driving is easy on a sports car and a waste since you'd be gettign worse gas mileage, busting your ass from racing suspension, have no backseat, and no storage space.



The concept is the same, though technically different. Computers are becoming faster/better quicker than cars are.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 16, 2009)

Not that comps are becoming faster, more like programs are becoming more stressful. Only way to compare that to cars would be to say the wind picks up by xx mph each year which would require the cars to make more power each year to keep the same speed.

1000hp in 1970 is the same as 1000hp now if you keep the same gear ratios and tires (for traction) and same aerodynamics. Comps will never be like that.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 16, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Not that comps are becoming faster, more like programs are becoming more stressful. Only way to compare that to cars would be to say the wind picks up by xx mph each year which would require the cars to make more power each year to keep the same speed.



And yet we use the ancient SuperPi to bench CPUs.  Benchmarking is about staying ahead. The rate at which software keeps up (in terms of utilizing the higher computational power for more features / better UI) with advancements in hardware becomes abstract/irrelevant.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 16, 2009)

k|ngp|n said:


> Thanx to AMD, ASUS, and CORSAIR for the great hardware and a really great time. AMD has come such a long way considering how bad the cold bug was the last time I benched FX-62.  I'm really impressed as this rig has no cold bug at all!
> Spent about a week or so clocking the holy hell out of this rig
> Anyways, here are some nice results...AMD is back in the 3D arena :up:
> 
> ...


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=3745389

This to me is Art and fun, and not everyone can do it. Only certain few can benchmark like above. k|ngp|n is my idol and I love to do what he does(along with a LOT OF OTHER PEOPLE. Am I as good as him HELL NO, will I ever be WHO KNOWS more than likely no. 

The point is you have fun gaming, and I have fun running 3dmark pushing a system to it's breaking point and hitting a high score that I have never hit before.

Don't you have scores in games you play? Same difference.....kinda.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 16, 2009)

btarunr said:


> And yet we use the ancient SuperPi to bench CPUs.  Benchmarking is about staying ahead. The rate at which software keeps up (in terms of utilizing the higher computational power for more features / better UI) with advancements in hardware becomes abstract/irrelevant.



But that brings us back to that you still need the hardware advance. Since they make the hardware to keep up with the games and you use old benches the new hardware will still rock the old hardware. Just like if wind did pick up speed each year they would make cars more powerful until they simply could not anymore. Which is just what makes it diff.


----------



## Polarman (Apr 16, 2009)

Hoping to see a 940/945 comparison. See how AM2+ compares to AM3.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 16, 2009)

ah yes, i shall build my am3 system when this comes out with quad 4890's and 8 gigs of ram. should run fairly decent


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 16, 2009)

It's not that benching isn't fun, I love setting my new scores. But the question is, what to do with freetime. When I come home from work or school I'm lazy, sit down on the comp and game some. Couldn't sit down and run the same benchmark I been running everyday for weeks.

But I'm the same kinda guy (since cars have been mentioned) when I build my bitching Corvette that putting down way more than necissary power, I will be street driving that thing. Just to scare people.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Apr 16, 2009)

Guys help me out here.

Current setup

E6750 @ 3,5 (could go higher if not for my ram)
2gb ram PC6400
8800GTS G92
MSI P35 platinum

I want more speed, for GTA4 and GTA4 vid editor rendering.

Should I:

A. get a 4gb kit and with it OC my processor to 4 Ghz?
B. get a 4gb kit and spend money on a Q9550s?
C. leave it as it is and get an i7 rig later?
D. go AMD with a new motherboard and ram and processor later?

Problem is future proofing.
Right now I have a mobo with PCI-E 1.0 and for future GPU's I need PCI-E 2.0.
That is why upgrading to a Q9550s + 4gb might be stupid.


----------



## HTC (Apr 16, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=3745389
> 
> This to me is Art and fun, and not everyone can do it. Only certain few can benchmark like above. k|ngp|n is my idol and I love to do what he does(along with a LOT OF OTHER PEOPLE. Am I as good as him HELL NO, will I ever be WHO KNOWS more than likely no.
> 
> ...



Are there any Everest memory benches to go along with these?

Also, and unrelated, according to the CPUID's Hall of Fame, there's already a 955 in the second place, just 16 MHz short of first place.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2009)

ZoneDymo said:


> Guys help me out here.
> 
> Current setup
> 
> ...



first off - the P35 series boards are terrible overclockers. get a new P45 mobo & try your hand at overclocking again but it think your already maxing out that CPU,

good luck though


----------



## Darren (Apr 16, 2009)

ZoneDymo said:


> Guys help me out here.
> 
> Current setup
> 
> ...



It is very difficult to get 4 GHz on a E6750 conroe, only the Wolfdales can reach 4 GHz without breaking a sweat. 

Your motherboard isn't great for overclocking either so don't hold your breath.

Your best bet is to upgrade to 4 GB or 8 GB of ram total and stick in a Q9950. i7 is a huge waste of money if you've got a suitable socket 775 motherboard already. The performance difference between the Q9950 and i7 920 doesn't warrant the expensive DDR3 cost, new motherboard cost in addition to the i7 processor.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 16, 2009)

The DDR3 isnt the expensive cost anymore. Its a bit more than DDR 2, but not muc. It's just the x58 mobos are still bone crushing.


----------



## erocker (Apr 16, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> first off - the P35 series boards are terrible overclockers.



Completely untrue!  DFI DK P35 is one of the best overclocking boards I've owned.  It would take my Q6600 to 4ghz easier than my Rampage Formula.

Anyways, this is completely off topic.


----------



## Darren (Apr 16, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The DDR3 isnt the expensive cost anymore. Its a bit more than DDR 2, but not muc. It's just the x58 mobos are still bone crushing.



Regardless of wether you think DDR3 isn't expensive (in the UK they are supidly expensive) when you add the motherboard and processor into the mix the overall build is becomes stupidly expensive.

When you've got a suitable Socket 775 motherboard just keep it and stick in a cheap quadcore and your fine to go, slight overclock and you've got the i7's performance too.

Edit:



erocker said:


> Completely untrue!  DFI DK P35 is one of the best overclocking boards I've owned.  It would take my Q6600 to 4ghz easier than my Rampage Formula.
> 
> Anyways, this is completely off topic.



heh, 

Lets not loose the important message, the bottom line 4 GHz will be hard to achieve with an  E6750 conroe.

regardless of how uber his board is.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 16, 2009)

Darren said:


> Regardless of wether you think DDR3 isn't expensive (in the UK they are supidly expensive) when you add the motherards and processor into the mix the overall build is becomes stupidly expensive.
> 
> When you've got a suitable Socket 775 motherboard just keep in stick in a cheap quadcore and your fine to go, slight overclock and you've got the i7's performance too.



I know the mobo is expensive said that, and so are the i7's just stating that DDR3 has come to a reasonable price finally.

I wouldn't go i7 either though, the 775 setup is fine if your dead set on Intel, only problem is 775 is a dead socket, there won't be anything more released for this. Or the PII's are a fantastic choice if you want to switch camps.


----------



## erocker (Apr 16, 2009)

Darren said:


> heh,
> 
> Lets not loose the important message, the bottom line 4 GHz will be hard to achieve with an  E6750 conroe.
> 
> regardless of how uber his board is.



E6750?  What does that have to do with Phenom II X4 955?  You are right though.


----------



## Darren (Apr 16, 2009)

Although socket 775 is dead if one goes straight for the highest end Q series such as the Q9950 even us enthusiasts will be ok for another 2 year.

 Even the E6750 hasn't been maxed out yet

I'm perfectly happy with my 3800+ X2 @ 2.7 GHz as well and its not considered a competitive CPU at all.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Apr 16, 2009)

suraswami said:


> thanks.
> 
> still $250 for a proc is expensive in my books and never bought a proc over $150.  X2 3800 S939 was the one that I bought for $150 and sold it for $30 after 1.5 yrs.
> 
> oh well I wish I will buy someday.



Then you'll die when I tell you this: I bought the athlon 64 3500 as soon as I could get it for 400 bucks (was back ordered everywhere of course). It was 400 bucks, but they were the fastest x86 CPUs on the planet and made intel look like morons. That was worth the cash alone haha.

But, 250 is too much now    I'll just have to slap a 940 in this old MB and keep on truckin.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 16, 2009)

TheGuruStud said:


> Then you'll die when I tell you this: I bought the athlon 64 3500 as soon as I could get it for 400 bucks (was back ordered everywhere of course). It was 400 bucks, but they were the fastest x86 CPUs on the planet and made intel look like morons. That was worth the cash alone haha.
> 
> But, 250 is too much now    I'll just have to slap a 940 in this old MB and keep on truckin.



My first PC bundle I bought was for $1100 with an AMD K6 2 500 Mhz cpu and 192MB ram.  I applied for a loan at a bank and paid it in 12 months.  That was the highest I even paid for a cpu/machine.  My next one was $50 Frys combo (ECS + Duron)

So may be if 4Ghz is easy with this cpu I might give it a shot.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 17, 2009)

i have had one of these for a month now lol


----------



## suraswami (Apr 17, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i have had one of these for a month now lol



damn i should have grabbed that one from you lol


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 17, 2009)

Hmm very interesting stuff. Looks like AMD is finally bringing some really sweet stuff to the table. Very good to hear for sure.


----------



## Disruptor4 (Apr 17, 2009)

So when is the 8 series of AMD motherboards coming out? Like 890FX. That's when I want to upgrade...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 17, 2009)

i believe the 800 Chipset series is for Server Market.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Apr 17, 2009)

THIS IS A RESPONSE TO ALL THOSE WHO HELPED ME WITH MY NEW PC OR PC UPGRADE DILEMMA.


Ok first off, im pretty sure I could OC my processor to 4ghz, the ram is sucky though.
An i7 920 is the same price here as an q9550 so that is why going for a q9550 sounds a bit stupid.
I can get a 4gb kit ddr2 for about 50 euro OR a 6gb kit ddr3 for about 90 euro.


hmm I think Ill just wait and get a i7 rig a bit later.
It would mean a mobo with PCI-E 2.0 (and both SLI and Crossfire) a quad core with hyperthreading and 6 gb in tripple channel.

Thanks all for the help


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 17, 2009)

Dude, just make a new thread you will get a lot of responses there. This thread is about the amazing 955 which I want very much


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 17, 2009)

Funny how they used a lucky Star Character, or at least the Animation Style


----------



## kaneda (Apr 17, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Funny how they used a lucky Star Character, or at least the Animation Style



That is a lucky star character. XD

 Miyuki Takara


----------



## Darren (Apr 17, 2009)

ZoneDymo said:


> An i7 920 is the same price here as an q9550 so that is why going for a q9550 sounds a bit stupid.



Because a socket 775 motherboard starts @ £40

and

Because a 1366 motherboard starts @ £159.99




look yourself, I even made the prices list in ascending order for you 
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?&groupid=701&catid=5&subid=1283&sortby=priceAsc

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?&groupid=701&catid=5&subid=326&sortby=priceAsc


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 17, 2009)

Article says 6MB cache, box in pics says 8MB cache...


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 17, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Article says 6MB cache, box in pics says 8MB cache...



The 8Mb is the 4x512k L2 Cache(2Mb L2 Cache all together) + 6Mb L3 Cache shared = 8Mb.

This would be nice to have, for the early AM3 system adapters.  With the OCing I see people doing with the current lineup I just couldn't justify spending $250+ for this unless they maybe added some more cache(like 12mb) or something worthwhile.  It is nice though to see a nice AM3 proc coming out.


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 17, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> The 8Mb is the 4x512k L2 Cache(2Mb L2 Cache all together) + 6Mb L3 Cache shared = 8Mb.
> 
> This would be nice to have, for the early AM3 system adapters.  With the OCing I see people doing with the current lineup I just couldn't justify spending $250+ for this unless they maybe added some more cache(like 12mb) or something worthwhile.  It is nice though to see a nice AM3 proc coming out.



Oooh, AMD pulling advertising tricks now?!  tsk tsk :shadedshu


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 17, 2009)

They have been doing this for awhile.  I know on the Phenom boxes they would list total L2+L3.  Yep, just checked both 9950(4Mb Total L2+L3) and 7750(3Mb Total L2+L3).


----------



## btarunr (Apr 17, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Oooh, AMD pulling advertising tricks now?!  tsk tsk :shadedshu



No trick. They clearly said *total* [external] cache.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 17, 2009)

AMD is really really doing well. Nice too see


----------



## araditus (Apr 17, 2009)

Darren said:


> It is very difficult to get 4 GHz on a E6750 conroe, only the Wolfdales can reach 4 GHz without breaking a sweat.
> 
> Your motherboard isn't great for overclocking either so don't hold your breath.



I had not trouble taking my gigabyte p35 and e6750 to 4.2 ghz on air stable and that is what it has been at for 2 months now. did i mention it idles at 27c load 51c?


----------



## Darren (Apr 17, 2009)

araditus said:


> I had not trouble taking my gigabyte p35 and e6750 to 4.2 ghz on air stable and that is what it has been at for 2 months now. did i mention it idles at 27c load 51c?



As much as I feel like saying "link or it didn't happen".

But there is always a rare few that manage exceptionally high overclocks, doesn't mean its achievable on every p35.

You'll see more Conroes @ around 3.2-3.5 GHz than at 4-4.2 GHz.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 17, 2009)

Darren said:


> As much as I feel like saying "link or it didn't happen".
> 
> But there is always a rare few that manage exceptionally high overclocks, doesn't mean its achievable on every p35.
> 
> You'll see more Conroes @ around 3.2-3.5 GHz than at 4-4.2 GHz.



i ran a 6850XE chip on a 780i board and it didn't do 4.2 on air


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm doubtful on the 4.0GHz+ on the E6750, however there are some rare gems that made it out there.

And the P35 boards are more than capable of high FSB speeds.  400MHz was usually pretty easy, and 420-450MHz wasn't a stretch for them.  My P5K Pro did 450MHz with my E6600@3.6GHz, the chip was the limitting factor there as 3.6GHz is as high as I've ever gotten it on any of my motherboards.


----------



## Disruptor4 (Apr 20, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> i believe the 800 Chipset series is for Server Market.



Really? How lame...


----------



## btarunr (Apr 20, 2009)

Disruptor4 said:


> Really? How lame...



No. You have desktop chipsets in 8-series too.


----------



## Meizuman (Apr 20, 2009)

Notebooks will too have 8-series chipsets...
http://en.expreview.com/2009/04/09/amd-sabine-platform-to-support-directx-11-in-2011.html


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 20, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=3745389
> 
> This to me is Art and fun, and not everyone can do it. Only certain few can benchmark like above. k|ngp|n is my idol and I love to do what he does(along with a LOT OF OTHER PEOPLE. Am I as good as him HELL NO, will I ever be WHO KNOWS more than likely no.
> 
> ...




i was think like i see on youtube 45000 no 1 rank hit by phenom II 940 , now i see 47000 OMG


----------



## Pete1burn (Apr 20, 2009)

Anyone find one yet from a reputable dealer?  Newegg has nothing yet.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 20, 2009)

Here it is at zipzoomfly, http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10010385.  It's not available for sale but you can be notified and they have it @ $229 w/ free shipping.

Here is the 925, http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10010122 @ 199 w/ free shipping.  

The 955 is a sweet deal compared to what the 940 B.E. was when it was first released, and it's future proof(To an extent).


----------



## Pop (Apr 20, 2009)

Has 925 been released? Wats the purposed price of 925? Or isnt it releasing with 955?


----------



## Pete1burn (Apr 20, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> Here it is at zipzoomfly, http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10010385.  It's not available for sale but you can be notified and they have it @ $229 w/ free shipping.
> 
> Here is the 925, http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10010122 @ 199 w/ free shipping.
> 
> The 955 is a sweet deal compared to what the 940 B.E. was when it was first released, and it's future proof(To an extent).



Why does ZZF say it's an AM2+ proc?


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 20, 2009)

They know how to sell, not look up specs LOL


----------



## Pete1burn (Apr 20, 2009)

Bah, I just want to order it!


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 20, 2009)

Wait for newegg. Zip Zoom will probably tell you to wait because they don't have it yet.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 20, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Wait for newegg. Zip Zoom will probably tell you to wait because they don't have it yet.



+1.  ZZF's shipping takes FOREVER as well so I myself would wait for Newegg.  I've had stuff from ZZF take a week and a half to show up and through the Egg it's never taken longer than 3-4 days.


----------



## Pete1burn (Apr 20, 2009)

> AgentEmma
> Thanks for holding. Unfortunately, we do not have an ETA for this item. Please continue to check all prices and availability at http://www.Newegg.com/ for our most up-to-date status.



Damn Newegg!


----------



## Pop (Apr 20, 2009)

So 925 would cost around the same price of 920 I suppose.


Damn, I gotta wait again now.........


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 20, 2009)

If I get enough money in the next couple days I might get a 955...Todays my 30th B-day, 420 baby!,  so I think I'm entitled to spend some of my hard earned money!


----------



## wolf2009 (Apr 20, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> If I get enough money in the next couple days I might get a 955...Todays my 30th B-day, 420 baby!,  so I think I'm entitled to spend some of my hard earned money!



happy bday dude !


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 20, 2009)

It's awesome when a tpu member tells me that before my girlfriend of almost 3 years  Thanks Wolf, I appreciate


----------



## Pete1burn (Apr 20, 2009)

Sorry Ken!  Happy bday man.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Pete


----------



## cdawall (Apr 20, 2009)

i want them to release the dual core's


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 20, 2009)

Happy birthday, now I need to see the power of these things.


----------



## Mike0409 (Apr 20, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> Here it is at zipzoomfly, http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10010385.  It's not available for sale but you can be notified and they have it @ $229 w/ free shipping.
> 
> Here is the 925, http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10010122 @ 199 w/ free shipping.
> 
> The 955 is a sweet deal compared to what the 940 B.E. was when it was first released, and it's future proof(To an extent).





955 Price has changed...$259.99 now.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 20, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> Happy birthday, now I need to see the power of these things.



look in the phenom thread i have posted some benchmarks on air already


----------



## wolf2009 (Apr 20, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> It's awesome when a tpu member tells me that before my girlfriend of almost 3 years  Thanks Wolf, I appreciate



you can take heart from the fact that her wish is going to be something special not just an online conglomeration of the alphabets like mine. 

you may not get 955 today, but you will get something equal or better 69


----------

